# Đại lý chuyên thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho thiết kế biệt thự rẻ



## nhung1hailongvan (2/12/20)

*Đại lý chuyên thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho cho mọi không gian giá tốt nhất chính hãng*

Bạn phân vân vì không biết có nên sử dụng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho showroom hay không? Cũng đang phân vân vì không biết nên hợp tác với đơn vị điện lạnh uy tín nào để biến không gian showroom của mình trở thành một địa điểm ấn tượng nhất khiến khách hàng hài lòng?

Tất thảy mọi thứ đều sẽ được sáng tỏ khi bạn theo dõi bài viết *Đại lý chuyên thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho cho mọi không gian giá tốt nhất chính hãng*? Lướt xuống và cùng xem câu trả lời có đúng ý bạn không nhé!

 Xem thêm:   dịch vụ lắp máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho showroom
Đại lý chuyên lắp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió daikin giá tốt








*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN VÀ CÂU TRẢ LỜI:  PHÙ HỢP VỚI KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*
​
Trước hết, hãy cùng điểm qua một vài nét đặc điểm của  từng không gian  này nhé!




Lượng khách ra vào nhiều, không gian mở để đón khách vào với nơi trưng bày sản phẩm à việc thất thoát hơi lạnh rất dễ xảy ra.
Thời gian hoạt động lâu, thường sẽ trên 12 tiếng/ngày à đòi hỏi máy lạnh phải có tình ổn định để đáp ứng.
Trưng bày nhiều sản phẩm, nhiều ngõ ngách và sự hoạt động của nhiều người à lưu lượng gió và cách thổi của máy lạnh phải đa chiều để đảm bảo hơi lạnh được tỏa đều.
Nếu là showroom về thức ăn hay những sản phẩm phát ra nhiều mùi thì rất cần có hệ thống máy lạnh có khả năng “dọn” sạch mùi đó để tránh khách hàng cảm thấy khó chịu vì bị bám mùi trên người.
 

Vậy thì *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin* có điểm gì phù hợp với showroom để tạo ra một không gian đỉnh cao nhất?




Là một hệ thống máy lạnh thổi gián tiếp qua ống gió mềm và cứng, cho nên hơi lạnh tỏa ra rất nhẹ nhàng và tốt cho sức khỏe người dùng.
Mặt nạ thổi gió được thiết kế riêng theo sở thích của người dùng, bên cạnh đó bạn có thể tự do đặt các miệng gió tại các nơi mà bạn nghĩ là cần làm mát nhiều nhất mà không bị cố định như các loại máy thổi trực tiếp khác.
Khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ, ít xảy ra hư hỏng và tránh được tình trạng nhỏ nước không đáng có làm ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động của các không gian.
Có khả năng lọc gió rất tốt và khiến cho không gian trở nên tươi mát, vì thế bạn không phải lo nếu không gian của bạn có nhiều mùi nhé!
 








*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN ĐƯỢC CHẤT LƯỢNG?*


Công suất
Model
Giá tham khảo
1.0hp
FDBNQ09MV1
13.000.000đ
1.5hp
FDBNQ13MV1
15.300.000đ
2.0hp
FDBNQ18MV1
19.200.000đ
2.5hp
FDBNQ21MV1
23.000.000đ
3.0hp
FDBNQ26MV1
25.200.000đ
3.5hp
FDBNQ30MV1
28.300.000đ
4.0hp
FDBNQ36MV1
32.500.000đ
5.0hp
FDBNQ42MV1
35.300.000đ
5.5hp
FDBNQ48MV1
38.400.000đ​ 

***Giá trên đây chỉ là tham khảo, giá sẽ còn thay đổi theo từng thời điểm khác nhau, vì thế, ngay khi bạn thấy được bảng giá này, hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua Hotline 0901 329 411 và chụp màn hình nhé. Chúng tôi hứa sẽ giữ khuyến mãi, hoặc thậm chí là giảm giá thêm cho bạn nữa đấy!



=> À khoan đã, còn một bật mí nữa nhé: Nếu bạn mua với số lượng từ 2 bộ trở lên, chắc chắn là chúng tôi sẽ còn giảm giá cho bạn nhiều thêm nữa đó nha!










*ĐỊA CHỈ NÀO LẮP MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN GIÁ RẺ*


Hải Long Vân tự tin chúng tôi là đơn vị uy tín nhất, chuyên nghiệp nhất, giá rẻ nhất để phù hợp liên kết với bạn và cho ra đời một không gian  hoàn hảo nhất có thể. Lý giải cho sự tự tin ngút ngàn này, phải kể đến 4 lý do cơ bản sau đây:




Là đại lý cấp 1 của hãng Daikin nổi tiếng thế giới, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm tại trụ sở ở Việt Nam à Cam kết 100% là hàng thật.
Nếu bạn không yên tâm về chất lượng sản phẩm, chúng tôi có thể chứng minh bằng các hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, máy còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện và được nhập trực tiếp từ nước ngoài về.
Đội ngũ nhân viên lắp đặt có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm, đã từng thi công cho rất nhiều công trình lớn nhỏ. Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm tại ĐÂY để xem được nhưng công trình mà Hải Long Vân đã hoàn thành để tin hơn về lời chúng tôi nói nhé!
Vật tư phụ sử dụng như ống đồng, dây điện, ống nước, CP, ti treo,… đều được nhập từ Thái Lan, đảm bảo tính ổn định, bền bỉ giúp cho hệ thống máy lạnh hoạt động tốt nhất cho không gian kinh doanh của bạn.
 








*LỜI KẾT.*
​Vậy là xong, chúng ta cũng đã trả lời được việc lựa chọn *máy lạnh âm trần cho  mọi không gian  *có nên không và địa chỉ nào lắp giá rẻ nhất rồi! Hy vọng bài viết này sẽ mang đến những thông tin cần và thiết thực nhất cho bạn để tiện hơn trong việc quyết định đầu tư hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần 

 Ngoài dịch vụ *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho cho mọi không gian*, Hải Long Vân còn nhận thầu cho tất cả các công trình cần đến sự hỗ trợ của máy lạnh từ nhỏ bé như phòng ngủ đến những không gian cực đại như nhà xưởng… à Vì thế, dù cho mục đích không phải kiếm cho mà là một loại không gian nào khác, hãy đừng ngần ngại mà hỏi để chúng tôi tư vấn cho bạn chi tiết nhất nhé!



Liên hệ ngay vào 2 Hotline 24/7, hỗ trợ tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất:




0909 787 022: Mr Hoàng, tư vấn kỹ thuật, khảo sát công trình.
0901 329 411: Ms My, báo giá và lên hợp đồng trong thời gian ngắn nhất.
Nguồn link tham khảo:    Đại lý bán & thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


----------

